# Immigrating to Saskatchewan



## jalalkhan (Mar 23, 2017)

Hello Friends,
i am interested in Immigrating to Saskatchewan as an International Skilled Worker: Occupation In-Demand, my Points Breakup are as under;-
education = 23 points
language = 16 points
Experience = 10 Points
Age = 12 points

Total points 61.

am i eligible for this category? will i be invited in EOI on this Score?
kindly inform me that i may able to file EOI in time.
Thanks & Best Regards
Jalal:hand:


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Have you done any research on Saskatchewan? Do you know anything about it or are you just looking at it as a way to enter Canada? I ask because I cannot see someone from Pakistan being able to handle winter on the prairies.


----------



## jalalkhan (Mar 23, 2017)

Thanks Colchar for your response,

honestly i didnt know about the Saskatchewan, one of the immigration consultants share it on Facebook about the immigration to Saskatchewan, i just open the site and calculate my points which touch the threshold so thats why, firstly i want to confirm it from seniors here, if it is good for me i will proceed it otherwise think about other provinces.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

I have only been to Saskatchewan in the summer time.

I am Canadian born and raised... I don't mind cold weather but too cold is no good.

There is no way you could pay me enough money to even think about living in Saskatoon in the winter time.

There is no way that I would consider living in Regina in the winter time either.

I value my nose and my toes and fingers too much to risk frost nip or frostbite for almost half of the year.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> I have only been to Saskatchewan in the summer time.
> 
> I am Canadian born and raised... I don't mind cold weather but too cold is no good.
> 
> ...




Yep, been here the majority of my life so am used to Canadian weather and there isn't a chance in hell I would ever live there in winter.


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

I lived in Saskatoon for 3.5 years.

Winters can be brutal at times but, if you prepare for them, it's not hat bad.

Having lived in Montreal, the GTA, Saskatoon & now Vegreville, Alberta the holder of the crappiest place to live by a long way was the GTA.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

JGK said:


> I lived in Saskatoon for 3.5 years.
> 
> Winters can be brutal at times but, if you prepare for them, it's not hat bad.
> 
> Having lived in Montreal, the GTA, Saskatoon & now Vegreville, Alberta the holder of the crappiest place to live by a long way was the GTA.



Surely you can't mean in terms of weather?


----------



## adnan1512 (Oct 21, 2017)

what happened next i also got the same number from one consultant and still searching for some valuable able information about this state


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

adnan1512 said:


> what happened next i also got the same number from one consultant and still searching for some valuable able information about *this state*


There are no "States" on Canada, only "Provinces."

Australia, India, and the US have "States," Canada does not. 

Please get this essential fact straight or else you stand to look like you're not really that interested in coming to Canada and are simply looking for a way to get out of Pakistan.


----------



## adnan1512 (Oct 21, 2017)

Thanks for correction


----------



## adnan1512 (Oct 21, 2017)

I will be grateful if you provide some information about availing this option


----------



## adnan1512 (Oct 21, 2017)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> There are no "States" on Canada, only "Provinces."
> 
> Australia, India, and the US have "States," Canada does not.
> 
> Please get this essential fact straight or else you stand to look like you're not really that interested in coming to Canada and are simply looking for a way to get out of Pakistan.


i am mechanical engr age 32 experience 9 years ielts band 6.5 i was interested in Australia later on due to less points some consultant told me that you can go for Canada and suggested me this province.
i just want to know about the job opportunities for the new comers


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

adnan1512 said:


> i am mechanical engr age 32 experience 9 years ielts band 6.5 i was interested in Australia later on due to less points some consultant told me that you can go for Canada and suggested me this province.
> i just want to know about the job opportunities for the new comers



You won't be able to work as an engineer as that is a regulated profession. Since the education system in Pakistan is inferior to the Canadian system your education wouldn't be considered equivalent and you would have to go back to school to upgrade your education and then qualify as an engineer.


----------

